# Neighborhoods in CBD



## Spoke (Sep 26, 2011)

My husband and I, along with our 9-month-old daughter, are looking for a place to rent in CBD, Cape Town, between February and April. After some research, we have narrowed it down to Vredehoek, Gardens, Oranjezitch, and Tamboerskloof. But knowing nothing about any of these places, we'd be happy to get some input and recommendations. What's there to say about the different neighborhoods?

Cheers, 

Spoke


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Spoke said:


> My husband and I, along with our 9-month-old daughter, are looking for a place to rent in CBD, Cape Town, between February and April. After some research, we have narrowed it down to Vredehoek, Gardens, Oranjezitch, and Tamboerskloof. But knowing nothing about any of these places, we'd be happy to get some input and recommendations. What's there to say about the different neighborhoods?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Spoke


I would not stay in Tamboerskloof. The area has become known for it's crime. I don't want to scare or alarm you, but I would not stay there. Vredehoek is nice but very windy. I stay in Gardens and I like it. I can walk to a cafe, shops, and some bars. I don't know much about Oranjezitch. But I would not pick Tamboerskloof.


----------



## Spoke (Sep 26, 2011)

2fargone said:


> I would not stay in Tamboerskloof. The area has become known for it's crime. I don't want to scare or alarm you, but I would not stay there. Vredehoek is nice but very windy. I stay in Gardens and I like it. I can walk to a cafe, shops, and some bars. I don't know much about Oranjezitch. But I would not pick Tamboerskloof.


Thanks for your input. It's much appreciated.


----------

